# My soviet hours...



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Continuing additions to my collection with a new thread, a continuation of this one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/i-try-google-sites-4203106.html.

#95

(wus software not letting me link the thumbnail directly!?!)

https://goo.gl/photos/MeqBdeLtkRhKNii47


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#96 MOCKBA 583 gold.

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12340573&stc=1&d=1499747914

https://goo.gl/photos/ACcTeLUYtjSxwva5A


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Holy cow. Even has the yellow paint on the bridges. Hubba hubba.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#97 is a Sekonda from Petrovorets. It was cheap and I bought it without a movement picture hoping the usual hand engraving was present but comrade graver must have taken the day off when this one was assembled. Rare to see nothing on the movement except a "+" and a "-", though.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/51ujq73YR8qUP3x03


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Rare to see nothing on the movement except a "+" and a "-", though.


No kidding! Almost as interesting as the over-engraved movement, and certainly more rare I'd say.

I've also never seen that case type before, on Sekonda or Raketa. It's similar to these (1, 2, 3), but there's no seam at the four corners, and yours is brushed, not polished. Very strange to see a unique case for Sekonda so late in the export game, if that's what it is.

Nice find |>


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> No kidding! Almost as interesting as the over-engraved movement, and certainly more rare I'd say.
> 
> I've also never seen that case type before, on Sekonda or Raketa. It's similar to these (1, 2, 3), but there's no seam at the four corners, and yours is brushed, not polished. Very strange to see a unique case for Sekonda so late in the export game, if that's what it is.
> 
> Nice find |>


Thanks for that observation on the case, Dash, you have really internalized the details of quite a few cases at this point in your collecting. The uniqueness of the case makes me a little uncomfortable but it certainly fits the watch and I don't recall one like it from any of the other makers.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #96 MOCKBA 583 gold.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12340573&stc=1&d=1499747914
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/ACcTeLUYtjSxwva5A


My life this is gorgeous.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#98 is a Sekonda pocket watch, missing its triangular chain attachment (anybody have one to sell or trade?). I thought it was interesting enough to put in my collection while I find the missing part at which point I will update.

The inscription on the bridge has less information than the earlier ones and I'm not sure it's free-hand but it is different from the usual bridge inscriptions, giving the jewel count as a numeral and a word.

The first snap-on back I've seen with that inscription.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/OOxHa05T3U73QJNk2


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

kev80e said:


> My life this is gorgeous.


Yeah, Kev, that's probably the gold soviet I would have chosen if given the chance and I got it for the gold value. Not looking for any more gold watches.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> The uniqueness of the case makes me a little uncomfortable but it certainly fits the watch and I don't recall one like it from any of the other makers.


Yes, must be a unique variation. Very cool!


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> The first snap-on back I've seen with that inscription.


A first for me, too. Cool stuff. Another example you can compare against: c1985 Sekonda mechanical pocket watch - Birth Year Watches

Your movement is also unique, not a typical 2609 but an *R*2609. This was apparently to indicate "Raketa". I've got the same movement inscription in a wristwatch (here), also for export.

Better slow down now, 100 is right around the corner.....


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> A first for me, too. Cool stuff. Another example you can compare against: c1985 Sekonda mechanical pocket watch - Birth Year Watches
> 
> Your movement is also unique, not a typical 2609 but an *R*2609. This was apparently to indicate "Raketa". I've got the same movement inscription in a wristwatch (here), also for export.
> 
> Better slow down now, 100 is right around the corner.....


Ah, yes, there it is! Thanks, Dash, very much appreciated. I may try to buy that one, love the authentic-looking fob, and save mine with its missing attachment for parts. It was bought along with four other Sekondas for $45/delvd, one or two of which may be joining the collection or be offered for sale.

Not too worried about the watch count at this point. The 100 number has served me well as a target.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Yes, must be a unique variation. Very cool!


Here's the case minus the tooling with a similar dial/hands for which it must have been created:


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Here's the case minus the tooling with a similar dial/hands for which it must have been created:


Yes, similar, but not the same. It lacks the corners (right? indicated below), and I've never seen one with brushing/decoration like on yours. I think that Sekonda case is unique.









The more standard, polished, angular Raketa case above must have been fairly popular seller:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Yes, similar, but not the same. It lacks the corners (right? indicated below), and I've never seen one with brushing/decoration like on yours. I think that Sekonda case is unique.


Ah yes, I see what you mean. You are right, comrade, a bona fide Russian watch eccentricity.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#99: https://goo.gl/photos/vek6jv9WU2pTzCGr5


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

I like these aluminium ones. Very nice. Can't wait for #100


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #99: https://goo.gl/photos/vek6jv9WU2pTzCGr5


Too big for a fancy dress watch? What do you think? I go back and forth.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

kev80e said:


> I like these aluminium ones. Very nice. Can't wait for #100


Thanks, kev, may skip straight to #101 to hold down expectations.



mroatman said:


> Too big for a fancy dress watch? What do you think? I go back and forth.


I know what you mean. The size is a problem but the curvaceous, somewhat feminine design makes it hard to take seriously as a sport watch.

Maybe good for a special occasion:


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Maybe good for a special occasion:


Funny you should post that. Ural lugs have always looked like turkey drumsticks to me.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Funny you should post that. Ural lugs have always looked like turkey drumsticks to me.


Kinda what I had in mind, comrade.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Kinda what I had in mind, comrade.


Should have known.


----------



## ka71yetan (Feb 20, 2017)

My first watch I earned for myself was a Sovjet Poljot with an alarm. It was in the late 1980s.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#100: Kirovskie

https://goo.gl/photos/CPu3EGXMJbihAJ8u9


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> #100: Kirovskie
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/CPu3EGXMJbihAJ8u9


And for those of you who are interested, I bought this from a well-known re-seller. I was sent the third party's package without any re-packaging. I think I negotiated and paid a fair price for this very rare piece. In addition, despite the very long delivery time advertised, I had it 21 days after placing the order. I'm happy!


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

You didn't disappoint . What a great piece for #100 . Your collection is just brilliant.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

kev80e said:


> You didn't disappoint . What a great piece for #100 . Your collection is just brilliant.


Thanks, kev. That 100 number is set to become meaningless in the near future.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> And for those of you who are interested, I bought this from a well-known re-seller. I was sent the third party's package without any re-packaging. I think I negotiated and paid a fair price for this very rare piece. In addition, despite the very long delivery time advertised, I had it 21 days after placing the order. I'm happy!


This is exactly why I don't disapprove of the practice by default, even though it's definitely against eBays Terms & Conditions. Sellers like kojaviktor open the market considerably to Westerners. We just have to be patient and understanding when buying from re-sellers, knowing that there is a not-insignificant chance of a refund on the horizon.

I'm with Kev. A perfect choice for #100. Now bring on the next hundred.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Onward! #101 out of Petrodvorets, a sub-second "sector". There is some doubt that this one is strictly authentic but Praesidium has voted and it is decided unanimously (one for, zero against) that it is convincing enough to be included.

I am also trying a little adjustment. Thumbnails are linked directly to the web album instead of providing link in the description. Unfortunately I am no longer able to link my f10 pictures (it was fun while it lasted) so here's the link: https://goo.gl/photos/4Ehan6aaD9bJNpXP9


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

And yes, it should be "16 Jewel". Will fix.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Onward! #101 out of Petrodvorets, a sub-second "sector". There is some doubt that this one is strictly authentic but Praesidium has voted and it is decided unanimously (one for, zero against) that it is convincing enough to be included.
> 
> I am also trying a little adjustment. Thumbnails are linked directly to the web album instead of providing link in the description. Unfortunately I am no longer able to link my f10 pictures (it was fun while it lasted) so here's the link: https://goo.gl/photos/4Ehan6aaD9bJNpXP9


That's a nice dial , especially the 3 and 9 , looks brilliant.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Unfortunately I am no longer able to link my f10 pictures (it was fun while it lasted)


You still can, though it's kind of annoying. You have to "Insert Image" rather than attach it.

Here's how it works...

When you're composing a post/reply, just click on this button:









Then select "From Computer" and upload the file.

The image will be inserted in-line with the text, and you can format it as a link as you used to.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Much appreciated, comrade Dash!


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

mroatman said:


> You still can, though it's kind of annoying. You have to "Insert Image" rather than attach it.
> 
> Here's how it works...
> 
> ...


Well I'm glad Paul understood this because I've been trying to sort out the link in my signature so that you just click on the image and no luck. Guess I'm really computer stupid.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Try this, kev:

Click on "settings" in upper right corner of opening page and then click "edit signature". Remove link, highlight picture, and then click on the little round "link" icon, two to the left of the "insert image" icon Dash pictured. Insert link to your website.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Try this, kev:
> 
> Click on "settings" in upper right corner of opening page and then click "edit signature". Remove link, highlight picture, and then click on the little round "link" icon, two to the left of the "insert image" icon Dash pictured. Insert link to your website.


Cheers , that seems to have worked. Sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

kev80e said:


> Cheers , that seems to have worked. Sorry for hijacking your thread.


Yes, glad to see that it works.

F10 praesidium has the right to make changes but it would be nice to know what the changes are and how to make them work. I have tried posting on their "help" link with no success.

I don't consider your post hijacking since this is a continuation of the Google Sites thread, not that I would object anyway.


----------



## mustang1970 (Jul 25, 2014)

I really love the Russian divers watches. They look so cool. I did buy one off of Ebay by the guy only took pics of the good sides of the watch, turned out all scratched up. Sent it back.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mustang1970 said:


> I really love the Russian divers watches. They look so cool. I did buy one off of Ebay by the guy only took pics of the good sides of the watch, turned out all scratched up. Sent it back.


Fortunately that doesn't happen too often. Better luck next time, comrade.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#102: Wartime Type-1 out of Factory 53. This was my first Type-1 purchase and it was the subject of this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/my-first-type-i-2685273.html, which allowed some of the f10 stars to show off in the best fashion.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #102: Wartime Type-1 out of Factory 53. This was my first Type-1 purchase and it was the subject of this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/my-first-type-i-2685273.html, which allowed some of the f10 stars to show off in the best fashion.


The wavy stripes on the bridges are awesome! I don't think I have a Type-1 with such deep grooves.


----------



## viento (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm from Russia and i'm a new member of this forum! My Poljot 3017 - it's my favorite watch.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

viento said:


> Hello everyone, I'm from Russia and i'm a new member of this forum! My Poljot 3017 - it's my favorite watch.
> View attachment 12445121


That is a beauty, comrade, are you trying to make me look bad?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#103:

ТТК-2/Uglich Zvezda. Some might think this belongs in the Petrodvorets section.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#104: Another Zvezda from the fabled Second State Precision Jewel Factory this one with a movement made at the First State Watch Factory, Penza.


----------



## viento (Apr 30, 2017)

Solid gold watch Moscva 583. 1957 year


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

viento said:


> Solid gold watch Moscva 583. 1957 year
> View attachment 12448689


Nice! You've got the bracelet, too.

Here's mine: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=VHJOQ0JfU3Ywci1YcDBYdHpfYTRQREVicVExcHNn


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #104: Another Zvezda from the fabled Second State Precision Jewel Factory this one with a movement made at the First State Watch Factory, Penza.


Interesting hands. Original? I've never seen those, but I can't think of where else they would belong....



viento said:


> Solid gold watch Moscva 583. 1957 year


Viento, respectfully, it's better to post your watches in the public thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wruw-august-2017-2017-a-4500487-22.html Right now you are posting in schnurrp's thread.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Interesting hands. Original? I've never seen those, but I can't think of where else they would belong....


Everything is as it was found on the watch when I received it. I've never seen those hands on another men's Zvezda but the ladies is another story:

























If I were to guess I would say they were replaced.


----------



## viento (Apr 30, 2017)

So sory, it's forum is new for me
(Viento, respectfully, it's better to post your watches in the public thread here: WRUW August 2017 / ЧВСН Август 2017г. Right now you are posting in schnurrp's thread)


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

viento said:


> So sory, it's forum is new for me
> (Viento, respectfully, it's better to post your watches in the public thread here: WRUW August 2017 / ЧВСН Август 2017г. Right now you are posting in schnurrp's thread)


That's okay, comrade, the title of the thread is deceiving to someone new to the forum. Your watches will probably get seen more in the thread suggested by comrade mroatman.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Everything is as it was found on the watch when I received it. I've never seen those hands on another men's Zvezda but the ladies is another story:
> If I were to guess I would say they were replaced.


Ah yes, of course. They actually look pretty cool on a men's Zvezda, though.

(By the way, the hands on that first ZIF you posted are actually a _third_ type -- tiny necktie hands, if you look closely. Very rare and only found on this short-lived brand, to my knowledge.)


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

viento said:


> So sorry, it's forum is new for me


No worries, Viento -- we all were new once


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#105 Red 12:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#106 a Poljot 2209, smaller than the "ultra-slims" at 32mm, these have a gasketed screwed on back.

I left, what appears to me, to be an original crystal despite a small crack at "4".


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #106 a Poljot 2209, smaller than the "ultra-slims" at 32mm, these have a gasketed screwed on back.
> 
> I left, what appears to me, to be an original crystal despite a small crack at "4".
> 
> ...


The more I see these Poljot dress watches the more I like them and this is brilliant.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> I left, what appears to me, to be an original crystal despite a small crack at "4".


I always rotate any crystal blemishes around to 3 o'clock, as I find they're less noticeable there. It's busier near the crown, visually-speaking, so I think that helps to conceal imperfections.

Nice mini-slim!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> I always rotate any crystal blemishes around to 3 o'clock, as I find they're less noticeable there. It's busier near the crown, visually-speaking, so I think that helps to conceal imperfections.
> 
> Nice mini-slim!


Never thought to do that, Dash, good idea. I find my personal likes/dislikes change over time and I am in an "authentic crown & crystal" phase right now. I used to never think twice about changing either before.

Mini-slim measures just over 8mm thick.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#107 Stolichnie with "necktie" hands.

Not the best condition but even wear with all parts authentic, I think. The total effect is appealing to me.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#108 Stainless steel Sekonda automatic from First Moscow:










model 210 from 1970 Sekonda catalog:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#109 Classic "Easy-Read" Sekonda from Petrodvorets with 2609.HA movement. A most successful design going by the number still available in good condition.


----------



## stadiou (Jun 1, 2013)

I have the earlier 17 jewel version which is very similar in appearance but has a Baltika type movement and a certain notoriety in the UK at least for loose dials resulting in tramlines around the entire circumference.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

stadiou said:


> I have the earlier 17 jewel version which is very similar in appearance but has a Baltika type movement and a certain notoriety in the UK at least for loose dials resulting in tramlines around the entire circumference.


Interesting to pick up little tidbits of information from actual users about these watches, stadiou, thanks for sharing.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> #109 Classic "Easy-Read" Sekonda from Petrodvorets with 2609.HA movement. A most successful design going by the number still available in good condition.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12493063


I have the 17 jewel baltika version, too:


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> I have the 17 jewel baltika version, too:


And though it goes against my best mathematical instincts, in this case 17 > 19.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> And though it goes against my best mathematical instincts, in this case 17 > 19.


Well then, in that case maybe you should write in absolute value bars.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

I have been trying to find a really good example of the Vostok "lightning bolt" 2209 and this one fits the bill, in my opinion.

#110


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

No. 111, Wostok 2209 with a green "ripples" dial pictured with a red second hand in the '83 catalog:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#112

Early Poljot export in French case (rolled gold?). Site not allowing me to post linked picture.
I've never seen a movement with this printing on the bridge before and I don't remember a two part case back with that stamping on the inside.
Hands turned out much whiter than I wanted; may have to re-do this winter.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> I've never seen a movement with this printing on the bridge before and I don't remember a two part case back with that stamping on the inside.


Nice surprise! Watch22 has one, too.

















But yes, certainly very rare.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Nice surprise! Watch22 has one, too.
> 
> View attachment 12540905
> 
> ...


Thanks for your attention, comrade Dash, and yes it was a pleasant surprise.

Beautiful example from Watch22 in a very unusual case.

Now I'm going to try to re-post the picture:










Seems to be working on my end.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Thanks for your attention, comrade Dash, and yes it was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Beautiful example from Watch22 in a very unusual case.
> 
> ...


Ok here. Nice wording on the bridge , not one I've seen before. That lightning one is brilliant.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

kev80e said:


> Ok here. Nice wording on the bridge , not one I've seen before. That lightning one is brilliant.


Thanks for that confirmation and the kind words of appreciation, Kev.

I don't want to think about how much I have spent over the last year or two trying to buy a decent "lightning bolt". They seem to be hard to come by especially in that gold case with the white dial, the combination which I think is the best looking. Authentic looking crown and crystal to top it off.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> Thanks for that confirmation and the kind words of appreciation, Kev.
> 
> I don't want to think about how much I have spent over the last year or two trying to buy a decent "lightning bolt". They seem to be hard to come by especially in that gold case with the white dial, the combination which I think is the best looking. Authentic looking crown and crystal to top it off.


Obviously the dial is a clear silver sunburst, not white.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#113 type 320 amphibian 24hr. orange lettered dial










Collage in place of three separate pictures. What do you think?


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Collage in place of three separate pictures. What do you think?


As long as I can references the images, it's all the same to me


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> As long as I can references the images, it's all the same to me


Collage, which can be produced precisely and quickly, is easier since I only have to place and size one picture instead of three in the site.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Collage, which can be produced precisely and quickly, is easier since I only have to place and size one picture instead of three in the site.


I like it. Cool watch as well.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#114

Another Poljot stainless steel. I've owned two other examples of this one and I think this is the best of the three (I'm making progress!). Sometimes the back is printed, sometimes not. The hands have a black "rust" finish, supposedly more durable than paint. Original crown and crystal, I believe.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#115

Lucky to get this shturmanskie with a dial/hands I've never seen before. Everything looks authentic to me including original dead lume. To cap it off it's about the best running 3133 I own.

This completes my collection of the six military tool watches.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #97 is a Sekonda from Petrovorets. It was cheap and I bought it without a movement picture hoping the usual hand engraving was present but comrade graver must have taken the day off when this one was assembled. Rare to see nothing on the movement except a "+" and a "-", though.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/51ujq73YR8qUP3x03


That's the same movement in the Panerai PAM318 that's causing a stir isn't it?:-d:-d:-d


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

1afc said:


> That's the same movement in the Panerai PAM318 that's causing a stir isn't it?:-d:-d:-d


I'm not sure what you're talking about, I may have forgotten. Can you link the post?


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#116


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#117

Discussed in this thread.


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Marvelous collection. Congrats schnurrp.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Sansoni7 said:


> Marvelous collection. Congrats schnurrp.





rainsire said:


> glorious!


Thanks!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#118


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

"New" band for kirovskie, not period but looks appropriate to me:


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

Congratulations on your collection, it's awesome !!!. Let me see if I can present my watches little by little.


I have enjoyed reading hand-in-hand with you and
mroatman (I love your web page)


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

junkman said:


> Congratulations on your collection, it's awesome !!!. Let me see if I can present my watches little by little.
> 
> I have enjoyed reading hand-in-hand with you and
> mroatman (I love your web page)


Thank you kindly, comrade!

Hope to see yours soon.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> "New" band for kirovskie, not period but looks appropriate to me:


A perfect choice. Absolutely love the combination.

And the link works! A one-two punch that leaves me KO'd.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> A perfect choice. Absolutely love the combination.
> 
> And the link works! A one-two punch that leaves me KO'd.


Thanks, Dash, and thanks for the feedback on the link; I hope I've got it figured out.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Thanks, Dash, and thanks for the feedback on the link; I hope I've got it figured out.


Yep, all the latest ones are working great 👍


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> #118
> 
> 
> View attachment 12584153


Really enjoying wearing this one the last couple of days. I was surprised what an important design element the fairly wide, flat, highly polished crystal bezel is, surrounding the dial with a "halo".


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#119 with a custom low-profile crystal and Chinese ss bracelet:


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #119 with a custom low-profile crystal


Cousins slightly domed?


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Cousins slightly domed?


Yes. Pocket watch crystal. I've been using these for some time. Original crystal had a small crack that wasn't going to polish out.

My first use of this crystal was in mid-2013: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-zaria-returns-its-roots-875930.html

Then on an ultra-slim, early 2014:









They also make a neat substitution for the Big Zero case/crystal series if you want a different look.









I've been wearing the Poljot, with pleasure, since posting it with no winding and it appears to be withing 30 seconds accuracy.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> Yes. Pocket watch crystal. I've been using these for some time. Original crystal had a small crack that wasn't going to polish out.
> 
> My first use of this crystal was in mid-2013: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-zaria-returns-its-roots-875930.html
> 
> ...


Also cleaned off the excess uv glue. May re-photograph.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #119 with a custom low-profile crystal and Chinese ss bracelet:
> 
> 
> View attachment 12594849


All looking great but this is brilliant. Congratulations


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Yes. Pocket watch crystal. I've been using these for some time. Original crystal had a small crack that wasn't going to polish out.


Yes, these are my crystal replacements of choice (I believe I discovered them thanks to you), but sometimes I get hand clearance issues. I've mainly used them on slim 2209s, but I'm glad to learn that they fit on the steel Poljot automatics and Big Zeros as well.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

I also have one on this Raketa automatic but the hands I chose required that the second hand be bent down a bit at the tip to clear.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#120

Type 470, diamond tooled case, amphibian commemorative: 50 years Kazan Helicopter - Production Association (I think). Unusual to find a commemorative on the case back of this type of an amphibian. I've never seen it before.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Commemorative inscription:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#121

I am a fan of square watches. Here is a Cyrillic Poljot with a simple dial I've never seen before. It's not found in any catalogs I have but using the "null hypothesis", since I don't know of any other watches from which these parts could have come, I am assuming it's authentic.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

I added this wrist shot to #120 type 470 amphibian:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Re-photographed my Strela:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#122 Luch ultra-slim commemorating the 60th anniversary of the Soviet. All-authentic including the low-profile crystal yielding a thickness of 7mm. Soviet quality mark on the back. Also winds, sets, and runs very nicely.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #117
> 
> Discussed in this thread.
> 
> ...


Very interesting piece Schnurrp congratulations.



schnurrp said:


> Re-photographed my Strela:
> 
> 
> View attachment 12621535


Why wouldn't you it's just brilliant



schnurrp said:


> #122 Luch ultra-slim commemorating the 60th anniversary of the Soviet. All-authentic including the low-profile crystal yielding a thickness of 7mm. Soviet quality mark on the back. Also winds, sets, and runs very nicely.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12623537


I really like this.
Loving the new photos and your amazing collection.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

kev80e said:


> Very interesting piece Schnurrp congratulations.
> 
> Why wouldn't you it's just brilliant
> 
> ...


Very nice comments, Kev, thanks!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#123

What this appears to be is an early '60s export model 2209 with old brand name on the dial and old Chistopol mark on the 2209 movement. I think it's all stainless steel including, perhaps, the dial with "slashes" showing silver. Back of dial where primer is worn off also shows silver metal. Crown looks like it matches the rest of the case in color except for the flat part which has a slight gold tinge. Sheet metal movement holder, which also appears to be stainless, has a little positioning tab that fits into a slot in the case opposite the crown. Back is a one-piece screw-in which looks like a two-piece set up either on purpose or not.

While this dial is similar to a familiar 2209 design notice the "3" is almost closed into an "8".


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #123
> What this appears to be is an early '60s export model 2209 with old brand name on the dial and old Chistopol mark on the 2209 movement. I think it's all stainless steel including, perhaps, the dial with "slashes" showing silver. Back of dial where primer is worn off also shows silver metal. Crown looks like it matches the rest of the case in color except for the flat part which has a slight gold tinge. Sheet metal movement holder, which also appears to be stainless, has a little positioning tab that fits into a slot in the case opposite the crown. Back is a one-piece screw-in which looks like a two-piece set up either on purpose or not.
> While this dial is similar to a familiar 2209 design notice the "3" is almost closed into an "8".


I feel certain it's an all-steel design. I put mine on a steel bracelet specifically to show the similarity in color tone between the case and bracelet. No difference at all.

By the way, my 3 is less eight-like, and my dial looks sunburst while yours seems to have an interesting brushed finish.

Amazing how many subtle differences there are, even on what was likely a low production run.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> I feel certain it's an all-steel design. I put mine on a steel bracelet specifically to show the similarity in color tone between the case and bracelet. No difference at all.
> 
> By the way, my 3 is less eight-like, and my dial looks sunburst while yours seems to have an interesting brushed finish.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful example, Dash. I like the hands on yours better and it is in overall better condition. Here's a picture of the band that came on mine that I included for the same reason you used a stainless bracelet. Just got finished cleaning up a cast iron frying pan with it.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

To me, the finish on mine appears to be a clear lacquer over the polished stainless onto which the printing is placed.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#124

Gold Cyrillic stadium. I love the little detail on the crystal "bezel" at "6" and "12".


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#125

"KIROVSKIE" with inscrption:

"20 years of service
on Yugoslavian Railroad
The syndicate committee"


----------



## deangc (Oct 29, 2017)

schnurrp said:


> #125
> 
> "KIROVSKIE" with inscrption:
> 
> ...


So I suppose that 'export' included export from one Socialist Republic to another. We in the west have a tendency to think of the Soviet Bloc as being a monolith, and of course it wasn't. Whenever I see a Russian watch with Roman script, I tend to think it was produced for export beyond the Iron Curtain, but that's just my cold war conditioned western thinking.

There are so many elegant Poljot designs.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

deangc said:


> So I suppose that 'export' included export from one Socialist Republic to another. We in the west have a tendency to think of the Soviet Bloc as being a monolith, and of course it wasn't. Whenever I see a Russian watch with Roman script, I tend to think it was produced for export beyond the Iron Curtain, but that's just my cold war conditioned western thinking.
> 
> There are so many elegant Poljot designs.


You may have a point there, comrade, but I see the Yugoslavs had a Cyrillic alphabet of their own which I don't pretend to know if it was in any way similar to the Russian alphabet.

I, too, assume that Latin versions of soviet watches were destined for countries farther away than Yugoslavia. I wonder if a belief that the "good stuff" was for export had anything to do with it?


----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

schnurrp said:


> deangc said:
> 
> 
> > So I suppose that 'export' included export from one Socialist Republic to another. We in the west have a tendency to think of the Soviet Bloc as being a monolith, and of course it wasn't. Whenever I see a Russian watch with Roman script, I tend to think it was produced for export beyond the Iron Curtain, but that's just my cold war conditioned western thinking.
> ...


This is an interesting subject, I do wonder how Soviets treated exports in the sense of who got the Latin and who got the Cyrillic dials, etc., if anyone. I would think that Cyrillic would be more or less out of place in both Eastern or Western Germany equally, but less so in let's say Bulgaria, but who knows.

When it comes to Yugoslavia, true, Eastern Bloc itself wasn't that monolithic in some aspects, and besides that, Yugoslavia wasn't a part of the Eastern Bloc. It wasn't behind the Iron Curtain as such, wasn't a part of the Warsaw Pact or politically that close to Soviet Union. It was one of the founding nations of the Non-Aligned Movement (est. in Belgrade in 1961), balancing its existence on a thin and sharp edge between the East and West in order to remain free and independent as well as it could.

What further complicates the situation for Yugoslavia was the fact that Serbian Cyrillic wasn't prevalent everywhere, Latin would make more sense if one wanted to cater for the whole Yugoslavian market with a single product. If I do compare Russian to Serbian, Russian alphabet has 33 characters, Serbian Cyrillic alphabet has 30 and at the same time, Russian has 9 different characters not found in Serbian. There are some other more subtle differences too. Although... well... I'm not a linguist and my knowledge of Russian is... well... I get by, until I don't, so let's leave it at that.

Anything coming from the Soviet Union to Yugoslavia would be more or less a regular import, same as if it came from Canada or any other country, the only difference might be in the way it was paid for. Arrangements existed between Yugoslavia and the Eastern Bloc in order to ease the trade without using convertible currencies when they weren't available, relying on the exchange of goods instead, although the trade was still valued in USD. As a consequence, the Soviet Union had a substantial debt towards Yugoslavia at the time both countries went into turmoil in the '90. Perhaps watches were a part of the exchange in the '60, '70 or even '80, seems plausible to me although I'm not familiar with such details and in any case it would be a minor part of the trade.

What I can say is that the Molnijas I see in the ex Yu countries are almost exclusively Cyrillic, while Poljots and Raketas are almost exclusively Latin. Not sure how representative this observations are, but I'd say with reasonable certainty that such approach was prevalent since at least the '60.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

LightDot said:


> This is an interesting subject, I do wonder how Soviets treated exports in the sense of who got the Latin and who got the Cyrillic dials, etc., if anyone. I would think that Cyrillic would be more or less out of place in both Eastern or Western Germany equally, but less so in let's say Bulgaria, but who knows.
> 
> When it comes to Yugoslavia, true, Eastern Bloc itself wasn't that monolithic in some aspects, and besides that, Yugoslavia wasn't a part of the Eastern Bloc. It wasn't behind the Iron Curtain as such, wasn't a part of the Warsaw Pact or politically that close to Soviet Union. It was one of the founding nations of the Non-Aligned Movement (est. in Belgrade in 1961), balancing its existence on a thin and sharp edge between the East and West in order to remain free and independent as well as it could.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that explanation of the trade between the USSR and Yugoslavia, LightDot. I, for one, did not know Yugoslavia was not behind the iron curtain. That explains a lot.


----------



## deangc (Oct 29, 2017)

LightDot said:


> What further complicates the situation for Yugoslavia was the fact that Serbian Cyrillic wasn't prevalent everywhere, Latin would make more sense if one wanted to cater for the whole Yugoslavian market with a single product. If I do compare Russian to Serbian, Russian alphabet has 33 characters, Serbian Cyrillic alphabet has 30 and at the same time, Russian has 9 different characters not found in Serbian. There are some other more subtle differences too. Although... well... I'm not a linguist and my knowledge of Russian is... well... I get by, until I don't, so let's leave it at that.


I don't speak Russian or Serbian, but I have 2 or 3 Serbian co-workers, and 8 or 10 Russian ones. Serbs can generally make out Russian writing. It seems a bit tougher the other way, but still doable.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#126

https://photos.app.goo.gl/3TgDKkth02EPde2o2 (sorry, f10 picture posting is not working for me right now)


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #125 "KIROVSKIE" with inscrption: "20 years of serviceon Yugoslavian RailroadThe syndicate committee"
> View attachment 12687417


Very nice especially that inscription.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

I thought it was common knowledge that Cyrillic examples were intended for the Russian market only, while Latin examples were produced for all other markets. But now that y'all mention it, I don't know if that's true. It would, however, explain the relative scarcity of Cyrillic examples compared to Latin examples. 

Paul, your latest link for #126 no worky.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that Cyrillic examples were intended for the Russian market only, while Latin examples were produced for all other markets. But now that y'all mention it, I don't know if that's true. It would, however, explain the relative scarcity of Cyrillic examples compared to Latin examples.
> 
> Paul, your latest link for #126 no worky.


Is work for me. Looks like f10 is letting me post pictures again:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#127

Raketa world time 2628.

Subject of this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/unusual-raketa-world-time-12-hour-1058971.html, the first watch in my collection that left and returned. Comrade Koutouzoff was nice enough to sell it back to me during one of his "reorganizations". Thanks, Boris! Glad to have this unique piece back.

Dimensions: 43mm x 11mm, weighs right at a full ounce.

Collectors that have been around for a while will know how much a comment like this means:


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Raketa world time 2628.
> 
> Subject of this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/unusual-raketa-world-time-12-hour-1058971.html, the first watch in my collection that left and returned. Comrade Koutouzoff was nice enough to sell it back to me during one of his "reorganizations". Thanks, Boris! Glad to have this unique piece back.
> 
> ...


Jealous!

That's one of the benefits, I suppose, of selling to folks you know. Glad you got it back.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Jealous!
> 
> That's one of the benefits, I suppose, of selling to folks you know. Glad you got it back.


Yeah, thanks, maybe we should work out a lend/lease agreement between some of us who know each other, for watches we'd like to own but can't find or afford.;-)

I sold this sturmanskie a couple years ago: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/my-mid-80s-soviet-pilots-chronograph-1058254.html, and was able to contact the new owner this year to ask to buy it back but, no dice, I was politely informed that he was keeping it.

Made about $100 on the sale and if I hadn't sold it and been beating the bush for a replacement I wouldn't have found my "red-eye" sturmanskie.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Yeah, thanks, maybe we should work out a lend/lease agreement between some of us who know each other, for watches we'd like to own but can't find or afford.;-)


Not a bad idea! I'd participate. Though every mailed package would increase the risk of loss/damage/theft 😬

Where did you find that World Time prototype anyway? Just a random eBay discovery?


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Not a bad idea! I'd participate. Though every mailed package would increase the risk of loss/damage/theft &#55357;&#56876;
> 
> Where did you find that World Time prototype anyway? Just a random eBay discovery?


I was really just kidding but if you're a swinger.....b-)

I don't know who started the "prototype" description. If anyone would have known it would have been Alexander and he didn't mention it. Pretty complete for a prototype, in my opinion, but who knows.

One thing's for sure, I wasn't looking for one. Yeah, bought it from one of my best seller types over the years:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#128 Early

'90s Raketa commemorative (1992 Junior World Hockey Championship won by Commonwealth of Independent States?) and old square rigger ship (Columbus 500 years?). Strange combination. Any other ideas?

Excellent condition.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#129

Raketa automatic with rarely found dial other than in catalog. Losing some dial paint but still in decent condition and a bargain, in my opinion, for $40/delvd. Working like new!


----------



## stadiou (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice condition watch, but I'm not a fan of that dial.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> (1992 Junior World Hockey Championship won by Commonwealth of Independent States?)


Probably not. If so, this dial would have been produced in 1992, and "Made in USSR" would not have been printed.

I'm thinking this was just a dial commissioned by some hockey team (The Explorers? The Pirates? The Conquerors? The Colonizers?) in the 1980s. It's no secret that Raketa was producing many, many specialty dials in these years to generate extra revenue from companies, teams, and organizations. I think this is just one of those. A contract watch.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Probably not. If so, this dial would have been produced in 1992, and "Made in USSR" would not have been printed.
> 
> I'm thinking this was just a dial commissioned by some hockey team (The Explorers? The Pirates? The Conquerors? The Colonizers?) in the 1980s. It's no secret that Raketa was producing many, many specialty dials in these years to generate extra revenue from companies, teams, and organizations. I think this is just one of those. A contract watch.


You're probably right, Dash, I don't remember Columbus' ships sporting what look like gun ports. Also I never found anything connected with the hockey tournament and the central logo on the watch commemorative.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> #129
> 
> Raketa automatic with rarely found dial other than in catalog. Losing some dial paint but still in decent condition and a bargain, in my opinion, for $40/delvd. Working like new!
> 
> ...


Will probably move it to the case of this parts watch bought in the Spring; catalog shows gold case.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#130


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Re-photographed Volna 2809 with new band:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

My site is basically a portal to Google web albums of photos of my collection. I first started out with pages for watches made at First Moscow Watch Factory, Chistopol Watch Factory, Petrodvorets Watch Factory, and the last page was for other Watch Factories. On these pages were found pictures showing the dial, movement and back of each watch and linked to the complete web album for the watch. With a relatively small number it wasn't too hard to scroll through and find the watch I was looking for. However, as the number grows it has gotten a bit harder. I have now placed on the home page thumbnail pictures of the watch dials which are linked to the web albums. This should make finding a particular watch a bit faster and easier. What do you think?


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Re-photographed Volna 2809 with new band:


Oooh yeah, one of my favorites. Such a great "Wostok" design.

Did you specifically order a 17mm band or just squeeze an 18mm to fit? I always find pairing a strap to these cases a bit of a challenge.

(By the way, Volna = 2809*A *?)



schnurrp said:


> This should make finding a particular watch a bit faster and easier. What do you think?


Yep, that makes site navigation much more efficient. Great update!


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Congratulations and great work* schnurrp. *;-)


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Oooh yeah, one of my favorites. Such a great "Wostok" design.
> 
> Did you specifically order a 17mm band or just squeeze an 18mm to fit? I always find pairing a strap to these cases a bit of a challenge.
> 
> ...


17mm.

When did they start stamping movements 2809A? I know the volnas were supposedly non-chrono but I had heard it wasn't a different movement just assessed for performance and placed accordingly.

Thanks for your info about the back. I had decided it had been replaced so I replaced mine and had to find the plain one to restore mine to authenticity.

This in my mind was the original "wave" dial with its dial background. Other volna designs followed but no waves to be seen.

Thanks for having a look at the thumbnails, Dash.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Sansoni7 said:


> Congratulations and great work* schnurrp. *;-)


Thanks, and thanks for looking, Sansoni7.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> When did they start stamping movements 2809A?


It must have been after 1964. I don't ever remember seeing a Chistopol (=ЧЧЗ=) marked movement with any engraving on the escapement bridge. But it's quite common on "circle-B" movements, indicating to me that this was a post-1964 development:

Precision (domestic, export)
Volna (domestic, export)



schnurrp said:


> I know the volnas were supposedly non-chrono but I had heard it wasn't a different movement just assessed for performance and placed accordingly.


So you think they gold-plated the precision movements after assessment, then? Or they plated them before, then stripped the plating if they didn't meet COSC standards? Come on. I never bought that argument.

Maybe what you've heard was true for the very early ones (pre-1960; always date stamped), as these were all "white" movements anyway. But as soon as the "yellow" movements entered production, this argument loses all plausibility in my mind.



schnurrp said:


> Thanks for your info about the back. I had decided it had been replaced so I replaced mine and had to find the plain one to restore mine to authenticity.


I suspect the export models with stamped casebacks started appearing around the same time your watch was produced, so it's possible yours should have a stamped back (but not improbable that it would be blank, given what we see with Raduga exports).

The reason for my logic is the specific font of the English case-backs, with all uppercase printing except the letter "r". The early export models had dials printed with the same quirky font:









(By the way, the 2809A stamped into the caseback should remove any question of whether these were chronometer-grade; they were not.)



schnurrp said:


> This in my mind was the original "wave" dial with its dial background. Other volna designs followed but no waves to be seen.


Have to agree here. A Волна with волны just makes sense.


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

schnurrp said:


> Thanks, and thanks for looking, Sansoni7.


Some «links» ( from some watches) don´t work..... :-(


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Sansoni7 said:


> Some «links» ( from some watches) don´t work..... :-(


I'm sorry; many or a few?

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

schnurrp said:


> I'm sorry; many or a few?
> 
> Thanks for letting me know.


You are wellcome. ;-)
Some of them in the first grouup and a few more in the other groups.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Sansoni7 said:


> You are wellcome. ;-)
> Some of them in the first grouup and a few more in the other groups.


Thanks, I will troubleshoot when I get time. We're still working on Christmas decorations!


----------



## deangc (Oct 29, 2017)

schnurrp said:


> #130
> 
> 
> View attachment 12743147


I really, REALLY like this watch. I think it's the contrast of the square conservatism of the tank case with the bold red of the dial.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

deangc said:


> I really, REALLY like this watch. I think it's the contrast of the square conservatism of the tank case with the bold red of the dial.


Thanks, deangc, I like it too. I think it photographed well.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> Thanks, deangc, I like it too. I think it photographed well.


Somehow, though, I don't like that band. Might see if I can find one of these:









If anyone has one for sale or trade I'd be interested in taking a look.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Love the new thumbnails they look great.


----------



## deangc (Oct 29, 2017)

schnurrp said:


> Somehow, though, I don't like that band. Might see if I can find one of these:
> 
> View attachment 12747881
> 
> ...


Well, I disagree with you. I think the leather suits it quite well. When I find one (and my wife rolled her eyes at me when I showed her 'That's a really nice watch. How many do you need? Just one more?') I think I'll try to find a leather band in mid-brown, something unadorned and simple.

Not that I think it would look bad on the bracelet here - on the contrary. But I think it looks great on leather too.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

deangc said:


> Well, I disagree with you. I think the leather suits it quite well. When I find one (and my wife rolled her eyes at me when I showed her 'That's a really nice watch. How many do you need? Just one more?') I think I'll try to find a leather band in mid-brown, something unadorned and simple.
> 
> Not that I think it would look bad on the bracelet here - on the contrary. But I think it looks great on leather too.


Maybe it's because the band, itself, is a little stiff and cheaply made and therefor I don't look forward to wearing it. Ideally this Zvezda case needs a 17mm band although an 18mm can be squeezed on. Hard to find a soft and supple open-end 17mm band at a reasonable price.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#131


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Great looking watch!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#132


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Like the 12 mark schnurpp, not seen that before.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#133

A top ten catch! Moderate price, only needed a few seconds polish with a soft cloth and a strap and check out the performance after a quick regulation right out of the box:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Watch factory badges:










Need Chistopol or Vostok.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

New page added:


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> New page added:
> 
> 
> View attachment 12776667


I tried a type 1 but couldn't get on with it. However the last one on your page is fantastic , much nicer case .


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

kev80e said:


> I tried a type 1 but couldn't get on with it. However the last one on your page is fantastic , much nicer case .


Thanks, kev, the consensus on that one is that it has been re-chromed but since the dial and movement are in such nice condition they all fit together and I'm not concerned. It is what it is!


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #131


Clean!



schnurrp said:


> #132


Strange to see that English-marked movement on what otherwise appears to be an absolutely original (Cyrillic) piece. Mixup at the factory? Or a bridge failure/replacement in the mid-60s?

Clean!



schnurrp said:


> #133


Clean!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Clean!
> 
> Strange to see that English-marked movement on what otherwise appears to be an absolutely original (Cyrillic) piece. Mixup at the factory? Or a bridge failure/replacement in the mid-60s?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dash.

Hadn't noticed the Latin bridge. Would consider replacing it if it wasn't running so nicely. As to your reasons for the change, I say "yes".


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Would consider replacing it if it wasn't running so nicely.


I wouldn't either. Too nice to be a franken.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> Thanks, Dash.
> 
> Hadn't noticed the Latin bridge. Would consider replacing it if it wasn't running so nicely. As to your reasons for the change, I say "yes".


Also for your information (and anyone else interested) the watch band is one of this group I bought. Quality is almost as good as the ones we were buying from the Russian seller and they took considerably less time to arrive and 16mm available; fifteen straps for $14:


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> fifteen straps for $14


Hard to beat that!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Re-photographed this pocket watch after receiving and installing a missing attachment at the crown:










#134 with original fob:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#135

Poljot 30 jewel 2616 with unusual charcoal grey horizontally-brushed dial and perfect gold-plated hands (hard to find!).










20mm lugs.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#136

Zvezda prototype? Untrademarked dial and brass colored unmarked movement except for a few characters that have no meaning to me.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Maybe the characters are "ХЮ" or "HY" in English according to Google translate.


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

schnurrp said:


> Watch factory badges:
> 
> 
> View attachment 12769485
> ...


Just wondering, where did you get the pins? They look nice.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Zvezda prototype? Untrademarked dial and brass colored unmarked movement except for a few characters that have no meaning to me.





schnurrp said:


> Maybe the characters are "ХЮ" or "HY" in English according to Google translate.


Many contemporary Type-1 movements had Cyrillic letters stamped beneath the balance on the main plate. I assume this was some sort of quality control indicator, but that's just a guess. Perhaps yours is the same. I also have early cases with the metalsmith's initials stamped into the body. Just another possibility.

By the way, nice rare blue dial. Thank goodness it's not red!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

OrangeOrange said:


> Just wondering, where did you get the pins? They look nice.


Thanks. I just basically stumbled upon them. They're almost impossible to search for. You just have to trust your luck. There are many, many, soviet pins and badges, mostly space, military, sports, geographical, etc., and the designs of many of them are quite modern and delightful, sort of like the old soviet propaganda posters. Watch factory ones are pretty rare. Lots of "Boctok"s available if you're looking for rocket ships.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Added some new photos to Penza Luxury watch and a new entry:


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Added some new photos to Penza Luxury watch and a new entry:


How'd you fix the crystal? Donor watch?


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> How'd you fix the crystal? Donor watch?


No, crack's still there, just not very noticeable, oriented roughly in the direction of the sector lines.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> No, crack's still there, just not very noticeable, oriented roughly in the direction of the sector lines.


Wow, totally blends in. I missed it completely in your post.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Switched from chrome-plated brass case to gold-plated one. Looks better, I think, and gold is shown in the catalog.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Switched from chrome-plated brass case to gold-plated one. Looks better, I think, and gold is shown in the catalog.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12796183


Looks great. Love the case back!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

kev80e said:


> Looks great. Love the case back!


Thanks, kev, one of the very best automatics made in the USSR in my experience. A fair number are found with identically shape backs but with nothing in the middle like this one I "constructed":










I've seen enough of them to believe it's an authentic variation maybe at the beginning or end of the run. Not nearly as nice as the printed ones, though.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Thanks, kev, one of the very best automatics made in the USSR in my experience. A fair number are found with identically shape backs but with nothing in the middle like this one I "constructed":
> 
> 
> View attachment 12796559
> ...


Thanks for adding to my wanted list


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#137










Similarities?









Anybody help with the inscription?


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#138


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #138


I'm getting tired of saying it, but....clean!

(Feel free to post some junk every now and then)


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> I'm getting tired of saying it, but....clean!
> 
> (Feel free to post some junk every now and then)


Okay, #139


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Okay, #139


🙄


----------



## Straight_time (Dec 15, 2015)

schnurrp said:


> Okay, #139


Okay, you've just officially joined Dash on my hate list.









:-d


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> 


?


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Straight_time said:


> Okay, you've just officially joined Dash on my hate list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm honored, esteemed comrade!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#140 Export Rodina in French case, early '60s I think:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#141


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#142


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#143


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

I have decided to add a new feature. I have numerous albums of soviet watch movement dis-assemblies that I need to access from time to time so I've decided to put them on my site where they can be found and accessed more easily. There will be a section at the end of each factory's set of thumbnails like this one I've begun for Chistopol:










When I finish I hope this will be of some use to the rest of my comrades.

Thanks for looking and feedback is appreciated.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> I have decided to add a new feature. I have numerous albums of soviet watch movement dis-assemblies that I need to access from time to time so I've decided to put them on my site where they can be found and accessed more easily. There will be a section at the end of each factory's set of thumbnails like this one I've begun for Chistopol:
> 
> 
> View attachment 12814047
> ...


I now have posted 32 albums of disassembly pictures for soviet watch movements from nine different watch factories. This is going to save me a lot of time and I hope you may get some use as well when you're in a pinch.

Continuing along, I have used this method of organizing comrade Antinov's soviet watch catalogs for some and I have found it a time saver. I'm putting it on my site so that I can access it more easily and, of course, if you find it helpful, be my guest. The albums are arranged in chronological order by watch factory. If a catalog has any watches from a certain factory in it it will be included in the list for that factory. I have completed the First Moscow Watch Factory section and picture it below.


----------



## S.H. (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you! This is a real time saver.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

S.H. said:


> Thank you! This is a real time saver.


Glad to hear it, comrade.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Paul, great job,

I don't want to troll your thread, but I have 3 more Poljot catalogs (1996-1, 1996-2 e 2002)

Here you have the links:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WcbZ5UvkMy8ha-tR3Nu1ob30qU6R_QAb/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WGvncmKFyLPVamL5I8MCE3Fa-sh6hrdi/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oHmYPAHtuItzGzlZ-4E9Fpls-PzSu_P9/view?usp=sharing


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Lol965 said:


> Thanks Paul, great job,
> 
> I don't want to troll your thread, but I have 3 more Poljot catalogs (1996-1, 1996-2 e 2002)
> 
> ...


Wonderful! I will take a look and add them later, comrade.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

schnurrp said:


> Wonderful! I will take a look and add them later, comrade.


The 1996's are easy to obtain, but the 2002 I made it myself.

I will follow the other factories and if I have more than you put, I will let you know


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> I now have posted 32 albums of disassembly pictures for soviet watch movements from nine different watch factories. This is going to save me a lot of time and I hope you may get some use as well when you're in a pinch.
> 
> Continuing along, I have used this method of organizing comrade Antinov's soviet watch catalogs for some and I have found it a time saver. I'm putting it on my site so that I can access it more easily and, of course, if you find it helpful, be my guest. The albums are arranged in chronological order by watch factory. If a catalog has any watches from a certain factory in it it will be included in the list for that factory. I have completed the First Moscow Watch Factory section and picture it below.
> 
> ...


This is fantastic ! Will save lots of people a lot time. Thanks very much .


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

kev80e said:


> This is fantastic ! Will save lots of people a lot time. Thanks very much .


Glad you think so, kev. When Antinov's first batch of catalogs links was posted the links were in rough chronological order but as it evolved it lost any sense of order of any kind. This is what I had to do and I'm glad there are some out there that will find this useful.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Lol965 said:


> The 1996's are easy to obtain, but the 2002 I made it myself.
> 
> I will follow the other factories and if I have more than you put, I will let you know


Thank you, Luis, but before you do any more work I am only including catalogs that show soviet watches except for a couple special editions. So if you have any soviet-era catalogs that I don't have please let me know.

I enjoyed visiting your site, by the way. Very nice collection.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

schnurrp said:


> Thank you, Luis, but before you do any more work I am only including catalogs that show soviet watches except for a couple special editions. So if you have any soviet-era catalogs that I don't have please let me know.
> 
> I enjoyed visiting your site, by the way. Very nice collection.


I know that your interest is focused exclusively in the Soviet Era. That's why I told that I didn't want to troll yor thread.

Thanks for taking time to see my humble collection.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Lol965 said:


> Thanks for taking time to see my humble collection.


My pleasure!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#144

The decoration on the movement of this Raketa may hide a few detail improvements present. Improvements in metallurgy meant that a smooth balance wheel was used and the balance bridge constructed so that beat error could be adjusted. Finally, and it may be hard to see, the pallet fork bridge spans from each side of the pallet fork and is held in place with two screws. This replaced a bridge attached off to the side of the fork with one screw.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> The decoration on the movement of this Raketa may hide a few detail improvements present. Improvements in metallurgy meant that a smooth balance wheel was used and the balance bridge constructed so that beat error could be adjusted. Finally, and it may be hard to see, the pallet fork bridge spans from each side of the pallet fork and is held in place with two screws. This replaced a bridge attached off to the side of the fork with one screw.


Honorable mention: a rather rare version of this dial style with central second complication. My favorite incarnation of this classic Raketa 😍


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#145

Not much to look at except for that unique movement. Both with this movement have only the script "Raketa", no jewel count, etc. and simple "made in USSR.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

I've finished posting all the soviet watch catalog links. I have included the three Sekonda catalogs in each group. I have used the Sekonda catalogs occasionally to authenticate soviet models not found in soviet catalogs.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Not much to look at except for that unique movement.


Track marks be gone!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/sekonda-17-jewels-2283170.html


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Track marks be gone!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/sekonda-17-jewels-2283170.html


Wow! You have a real talent for that, Dash. Something to consider, for sure. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Hi *schnurrp
*I sent you a PM
I will apreciate your help.
Thank you


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Sansoni7 said:


> Hi *schnurrp
> *I sent you a PM
> I will apreciate your help.
> Thank you


I tried to answer, comrade, but the software wasn't letting me.

This is the man you need to contact, I think: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/russian-quartz-elektronika-2888841.html

César needs help: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/parts-wanted-31794-88.html#post45110919, #871.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> This is the man you need to contact, I think: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/russian-quartz-elektronika-2888841.html


Hah, I gave the very same advice.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Hah, I gave the very same advice.


He's by far the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

schnurrp said:


> I tried to answer, comrade, but the software wasn't letting me.
> 
> This is the man you need to contact, I think: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/russian-quartz-elektronika-2888841.html
> 
> César needs help: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/parts-wanted-31794-88.html#post45110919, #871.


Thank you very much, my friend.
Regards.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#146

The only true dress watch from First Moscow made with the 41-m movement and at 35.5mm in diameter the biggest 41-m I'm aware of. Even with a modern lower profile crystal (still searching for the higher dome original one) the thickness is right at 11mm. This is also among the first "slash" dials found on a soviet watch. This project originally came to me with a 15 jewel ZIM 41-m movement replacement and I replaced it with a good working 16 jewel First Moscow 41-m. I believe the dial, the blued narrow "rice grain" hour and minute hands, and the red "spade" second hand are original along with the chrome-plated case and crown according to the few other examples I have seen over the years.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Actually, if we accept 1964 as the date when "Poljot" became the brand for First Moscow, it's surprising to find the 41-m movement still being used, particularly in a non-hacking dress watch. By that time, First Moscow had already introduced another movement series with a central second hand often referred to as "kirovskie" (2408 16 jewel non-shockproofed) and "stolichnie" (2409 and 2414 17 jewel shockproofed), and "slash" dials were in use with these other movements at the same time.


----------



## S.H. (Dec 5, 2007)

They probably had huge stocks of old unused movements. Happened regularly even in western watch industry, so it is not that surprising in the USSR where production targets were more important that customer satisfaction (there was no customers in our sense of the word).


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#147

Raketa 2601 made with no second hand. This is the movement most often seen in the blind watch. This particular version is not too common: https://photos.app.goo.gl/hMubE2fZ2CBc9Mry2


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> I believe the dial, the blued narrow "rice grain" hour and minute hands, and the red "spade" second hand are original along with the chrome-plated case and crown according to the few other examples I have seen over the years.


Do you still have photos saved of those other examples? The three that readily come to mind for me all have different hands...









https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-he...549626?hash=item2cb3b5133a:g:A2AAAOSwmLlX~gWe


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Do you still have photos saved of those other examples? The three that readily come to mind for me all have different hands...
> 
> View attachment 12874787
> 
> ...


I guess I should have said shape. I think the others I saw were gold, also. But wait, this is a picture of the other parts watch I have:


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Great watch. Congrats.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> I guess I should have said shape. I think the others I saw were gold, also. But wait, this is a picture of the other parts watch I have:


Curious!

But yes, it seems the rice-grain hour/minute hands + spade-tailed second hands are pretty consistent, at least.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#148

This one is an example of what I have heard called in years past the "porthole" Slava. In a departure from many of the Slava designs from the '80s, the case is perfectly round with plain straight lugs similar to the hinges often seen on portholes and the dial is surrounded by a narrow sheet metal trim containing the hour and minute marks. There are a number of dial/hand combinations that share this general layout, including the one pictured below in my collection. It measures 38mm wide x 10mm thick.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#149

Moon setting in the "East".


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#150


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #150


Junk.

Does anyone know how to "unlike" a post?


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Junk.
> 
> Does anyone know how to "unlike" a post?


I know! I know! Sorry, I swear that speck is on the outside of the crystal, comrades!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#151

Foreign maker using soviet movement:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Re-photographed my Gagarin:


----------



## bpmurray (Mar 15, 2017)

schnurrp said:


> #151
> 
> Foreign maker using soviet movement:


Fantastic! I love these obscure micro-brands. It might be my engineering background, but "unbreakable mainspring" sounds far more like a challenge than an promise.

Also, for some reason, the minute I saw this, I heard "Calgone, take me away!" in my head. Thanks for that.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

bpmurray said:


> Fantastic! I love these obscure micro-brands. It might be my engineering background, but "unbreakable mainspring" sounds far more like a challenge than an promise.
> 
> Also, for some reason, the minute I saw this, I heard "Calgone, take me away!" in my head. Thanks for that.


Yeah, I have a couple left over from a phase I went through. The good thing is that they're usually very cheap to buy. I had to research your "Calgone...." quote.

Appreciate your comments, comrade. Thanks for looking!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#152 Stolichnie

At 36mm one of the larger soviet dress watches.

Replaces another one I sold some years ago.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #151
> 
> Foreign maker using soviet movement:


Nice find, and with a cool logo to boot!

I had only read text references to this brand before. Nice to see one photographed.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #152 Stolichnie
> At 36mm one of the larger soviet dress watches.
> Replaces another one I sold some years ago.


Difficult to find with a clean dial. Nice one.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#153


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> #153
> 
> 
> View attachment 12990095


Should be 3055; I changed it in the collection.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#154 Type 470 amphibian with Albatross-class (Nato name: Grisha) boat on dial. These corvettes appear to have been the "Swiss army knife" of the soviet navy. At any rate, they were popular as subjects for Vostok dials with 3 or 4 different ones in existence. While this one is far from "collector grade", it does exhibit a nice even wear that I have come to value.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #153


Awesome dial!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#155 START branded example from Petrodvorets with diamond logo on the dial and movement.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#156 A rare Chistopol "easy-read" version of the 2209 described in the 1970 Sekonda catalog as having a "read-at-a-glance" dial. The dial has spent too much time out in the UK damp but still has those beautiful blue baton hands.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#157 Raketa UFO


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#158 Sekonda from Chistopol shown in 1968 catalog.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#159 Peace, comrades!


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #159 Peace, comrades!


Really tough to find all of those parts, assembled correctly, and in decent condition. Jealous!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Really tough to find all of those parts, assembled correctly, and in decent condition. Jealous!


Thanks, Dash, I agree. Have you ever seen this one pictured in a catalog? I couldn't find it.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#160 First Moscow ultra-slim Sekonda:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> #160 First Moscow ultra-slim Sekonda:
> 
> 
> View attachment 13088169


Stainless brother:


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Stainless brother:
> 
> 
> View attachment 13088197


I really like this. Your thread is always my first point of call when I get on here and I'm never disappointed .


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

kev80e said:


> I really like this. Your thread is always my first point of call when I get on here and I'm never disappointed .


Glad to hear it, Kev, and very nice of you to say so!


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #160 First Moscow ultra-slim Sekonda:


Condition!!


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Have you ever seen this one pictured in a catalog? I couldn't find it.


Unfortunately I have not. But in my quick search, I did locate a dial I've never seen before.

Check out the oversized image in the background of this calendar page -- a Mir sector!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> Unfortunately I have not. But in my quick search, I did locate a dial I've never seen before.
> 
> Check out the oversized image in the background of this calendar page -- a Mir sector!
> 
> View attachment 13088813


Never seen that one before. Another rarely seen design:









And another like mine with gold case:


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> And another like mine with *an asking price that will make your eyes water


There, fixed it for you.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> There, fixed it for you.


Uh-huh, I thought about that and I had you in mind, comrade! Perfect!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#161

Another unique soviet design out of St. Petersburg, springing from the soviet interest in space exploration and the fertile brain of some Raketa designer. There are several versions of this watch but I wonder if mine has been re-cased since I haven't been able to find a gold-plated version elsewhere, yet.

A Soyuz system is still in use today after over fifty years.  One of many articles available about this soviet rocket technology.


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

So I take it that you love counting hours on Soviet watches?


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

SennaGTS said:


> So I take it that you love counting hours on Soviet watches?


I suppose you could say that, comrade, but if you are referring to the title of my collection website I am using "hours" in the same way that some Russian and Ukranian sellers refer to "watches" as "hours".


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#162 Raketa Copernicus which appears to be authentically NOS. It now has a small scratch at the back removal point despite my best efforts; I had to see and photograph that movement.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> It now has a small scratch at the back removal point despite my best efforts


It's nice to see the precision "NP" movement supported by a NOS example (as if we needed more evidence).


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

mroatman said:


> It's nice to see the precision "NP" movement supported by a NOS example (as if we needed more evidence).


Yes, I had to look.

Thanks for your comments, Dash.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#163 Sekonda out of Chistopol with lumed hands and hour dots. Crystal, although cracked, has been kept since it has such a smooth contour and may be authentic. Back is one part screw in with gasket. Quite hard to install.


----------



## Straight_time (Dec 15, 2015)

mroatman said:


> It's nice to see the precision "NP" movement supported by a NOS example (as if we needed more evidence).


Forgive my ignorance and the OT, but I don't get it... what's the issue with НП movements :-s


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Straight_time said:


> Forgive my ignorance and the OT, but I don't get it... what's the issue with НП movements :-s


It is believed that the НП movement is more precise than the 2609.HA movement more commonly seen. Why it is more precise has not been established from what I have seen. There used to be some information on the internet that seemed to suggest that the balance was made with some different metallurgical properties that improved performance, however a quick check did not find this years old article.

П is the Cyrillic for the latin P ("Precision"?) but the Cyrillic word given by Google translate for precision, ТОЧНОСТЬ, doesn't have this letter at all. Models are shown in various Raketa catalogs with the НП movement, the Copernicus being one of them, but I don't remember a catalog that explains any difference in performance.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Straight_time said:


> Forgive my ignorance and the OT, but I don't get it... what's the issue with НП movements :-s


In the past, some folks have showed their Raketa Copernicus with the more-common "HA" movement, wondering if it is authentic. My view is that these are probably replaced, as both the catalogs and now schnurrp's NOS example feature the "НП" caliber.



schnurrp said:


> It is believed that the НП movement is more precise than the 2609.HA movement more commonly seen. Why it is more precise has not been established from what I have seen.


Another theory was runtime, with the "НП" outlasting its "HA" brother by several hours.


----------



## Straight_time (Dec 15, 2015)

Sorry for not having explained myself better, what I was really wondering is why did you have to open the Copernicus... were you unsure about which movement could have been inside :-s

About НП's features: better precision shouldn't be _"believed"_ as if it was an act of faith, it is _*certified*_...didn't anybody ever had a look at papers? :think:

View attachment IMG_8456.jpg


Excerpts from certificates:

"Часы Ракета типа 2609НА I класса" -> Raketa watch 2609НA *1st* Class
whose specifications, at a temperature of 20 +/- 5 C° and relative humidity beteween 30 and 80%, must remain within -10 and +40 seconds a day.

Conversely, we have
"Часы Ракета типа 2609НП Повышеииого(*) класса" -> Raketa watch 2609НP *HIGHER* Class 
whose specifications, given the same conditions as above, must remain within -10 and *+30 *seconds a day.

Yes, it's that simple. ;-)

Unfortunately my knowledge doesn't go any farther than that, but if any of our comrades (storyteller, perhaps?) can have access to old Soviet ТУ norms, I am rather confident that it would be the right place to find out whether there is also any difference in materials, as -always as stated black on white on certificates- 2609НA was manufactured according to ТУ 25-07.1206-78, and 2609НП to ТУ 25-07.*1476*-81.

(*) that's where the "П" comes from...

Keep the coding system in mind: 
- 2609 is the base movement; subsequent letters/numbers (2609A, 2609A.1 and so on) mean a modification in design or features 
- 2609H stands for "2609 Hовый" -> 2609 New (total restyling)
- 2609HA is therefore an evolution of 2609H
- 2609HП is another evolution of 2609H where the second letter hadn't been assigned in alphabetical order, but with a precise meaning.


----------



## Straight_time (Dec 15, 2015)

mroatman said:


> Another theory was runtime, with the "НП" outlasting its "HA" brother by several hours.


Certificates say that runtime is the same for both movements. ;-)


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

I've been ambushed! But thanks for that most valuable information, comrade. Your research skill is impressive!

It's confirmed that the NP movement is rated more accurate but we still don't know how this is accomplished, do we?

Each watch in my collection has had its movement photographed so I needed that photo for the Copernicus and there's always the chance that the papers didn't truly match the watch. I had little doubt, however, what I would find.

Thanks for your input, comrade Straight_time.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Straight_time said:


> About НП's features: better precision shouldn't be _"believed"_ as if it was an act of faith, it is _*certified*_...didn't anybody ever had a look at papers? :think:


Not all of us are lucky enough to own not one, but two NOS examples with accompanying papers, comrade. Fantastic!

I agree with schnurrp that the only remaining question is how the higher accuracy of the 2609НП movement was achieved. Personally, though, I don't care too much. The most important aspects of this mystery have now been solved. Thanks for that :-!


----------



## Straight_time (Dec 15, 2015)

mroatman said:


> Not all of us are lucky enough to own not one, but two NOS examples with accompanying papers, comrade. Fantastic!


Touchè. :think:

But luckily the multilingual 1985 catalog is of public domain.... ;-)















(*) note: it looks like specifications had been changed with time (compare with certificates)


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Straight_time said:


> note: it looks like specifications had been changed with time (compare with certificates)


And that could explain why some have previously mentioned the difference in runtime.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

That's great! I went right past that page in the catalog. Note that the НП movement is said to have a two hour longer run time as well as being more accurate. However, in the catalog it appears they both have the same slow rating of 10 secs instead of 10 and 20 in the paperwork.

By the way, I have this pair to compare though I didn't think to:

View attachment 2609HN.jpg


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> By the way, I have this pair to compare though I didn't think to


Yeah yeah, rub it in you two!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Adding three today:

#164. A stainless steel Poljot "sector" which I bought for less than $20 delivered. It obviously has condition problems with the dial but as testament to the beauty of the design I think it's still nice enough to include in my collection.



#165. A Poljot 17 jewel 2609 slim which is common but not so common in this condition.



#166. A Raketa "baltika" also common but not in this nice condition.



Thanks for looking!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Sorry for the links being misplaced but f10 software has gone rogue again.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#167 First Moscow produced Sekonda with 21 jewel 2414A and authentic-looking bubble crystal. Near mint condition, with a little clean up.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

I got off on my count somewhere, comrades. Going to my home page and counting thumbnails I get 65 out of First Moscow, 36 out of Chistopol, 46 out of Petrodvorets, and 25 from other factories for a total of 172.

#172 is a Molnija wrist watch probably artel-made:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Adding two watches today.

#173 Raketa:









#174 Poljot commemorating 1973 World Congress of Peace Forces:









Also a medallion commemorating the ZIM factory's 70th anniversary in 1981:

View attachment ZIM.jpg


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

#175 Raketa automatic.









This is an interesting one. No catalog entry and not found in any other collection I'm aware of but has all the elements of a chrome-plated version of this one from an '83 catalog:


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #175 Raketa automatic.
> 
> View attachment 13401821
> 
> ...


Now that's nice. And interesting. Both yours and the catalogue picture have them green dots , please tell me they are not luminous because the hands dont look as if they are. Love these case backs too.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

kev80e said:


> Now that's nice. And interesting. Both yours and the catalogue picture have them green dots , please tell me they are not luminous because the hands dont look as if they are. Love these case backs too.


Yes, you're right Kev, not luminious. Also not showing up well, the minute marks are the same green color.

Other pictures: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=cFJjQnZHSUlUQVpGVHl1WWdvZU5IN3pEd05rdjhn


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> Yes, you're right Kev, not luminious. Also not showing up well, the minute marks are the same green color.
> 
> Other pictures: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=cFJjQnZHSUlUQVpGVHl1WWdvZU5IN3pEd05rdjhn


Yes I can see now , makes much more sense .


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

schnurrp said:


> #175 Raketa automatic.
> 
> View attachment 13401821
> 
> ...


That's a particularly nice example Schnurrp, lovely dial and the detailing on the case back and rotor is super. Its a shame its hidden really, case plating is very subtle.

Congratulations, enjoy...


----------

